# NAVHDA Test this weekend!



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Please come out to the Wasatch Mountain Chapter Fall test this weekend Sept 6/7 at Ogden Bay WMA in Hooper. 
This test is full and we will be testing Natural ability and Utility dogs. Testing will start at 0700 and run most of the day on both days. 
If you are interested in NAVHDA please come out and see what it is all about.
Spectators admission is free!
- Mark


----------

